
Colonising Force: An influx of Indian users ruffles an online community - ajaymehta
http://www.caravanmagazine.in/lede/colonising-force-quora-indian-users
======
ploggingdev
Terming it as a problem with Indian users is racist and hence leads to an
analysis that focuses on understanding if Indians destroyed Quora for the rest
of the world.

The problem with most online communities is that, as they grow the quality of
discussion necessarily goes down. And given the generic nature of questions on
Quora, obviously the topics that the majority community is interested in, will
tend to dominate. Today Indians make up a majority of users, that majority
could soon be Chinese users or somebody else. Does that make Chinese users the
problem? No.

